# Harp music suggestions



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Get me some suggestions, I'm in the mood for some harp music. I'm not requesting harp as a backing instrument in a classical piece, or even harp concertos. Something that has harp as the primary focuse: could be harp solo, or duets, or harp with nature sounds. Celtic harp maybe. I think there is an album that has Debussy transcribed to solo harp which certainly sounds interesting, I may check it out.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

View attachment 16896


View attachment 16897


View attachment 16899


And although you said you were not looking for concertos, the Alwyn harp concerto _Lyra Angelica_ is a must if you don't know it yet.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions Art Rock! I actually do have Lyra Angelica, and it's great.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Floraleda Sacchi's album _Minimal Harp_ is a very impressive recording, bringing a lot of modern composers and making them seem like they were designed to be played on the harp in the first place.









Yolanda Kondonassis has done a good Debussyian solo harp album, but avoid the version of Vivaldi's four seasons, one of the dullest things i've heard. There's also a very good version of the _Goldberg Variations_ on harp by Catrin Finch









Decca's adagio series has a double disc dedicated to harp









Some other suggestions:

Hindemith _Harp Sonata_ 



Dussek 



Salzedo 



Goldbergs 



Stockhausen harp duo 



Tailleferre 




Oh dear I could go on for ages, getting distracted with stuff i've never heard either. I'd also recommend Joanna Newsom as well, a folk/popular musician, who you with either love or she'll peel the enamel off your teeth.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

It seems that we lack a really ambitious and serious solo harp work, spanning a wide range of moods and techniques, belonging to the 20th century ?

Anyway, the French have written a good deal of solo pieces -

*Ibert*´s 6 pieces probably form the largest work among them 



*Pierne* wrote this attractive piece 



, 
*Roussel* 



, 
*Faure* 



, 
*Saint-Saens* 



*Tailleferre* 



 and
*Caplet* (several) 



, 
for instance, 
and *Jolas* and *Bancquart* among the moderns.

Also, earlier harp virtuosi like for instance *Krumpholtz* 



 and *Nadermann* 



 wrote pieces, albeit in a mostly simple style.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Takemitsu's Towards the Sea III (for Alto Flute and Harp) comes to mind, but most versions on Youtube are the version for Alto Flute and Guitar...






If you're feeling more adventurous, there's the avant-garde leaning Stanza II for Harp and pre-recorded sound as well. (All of those weird "bell" sounds at the beginning are actually manipulated recordings of harp)


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Claude Debussy ~ Danse Sacrée et Danse Profane 





Maurice Ravel ~ Introduction et allegro pour harpe, flûte, clarinette et quatuor à cordes





Joaquin Rodrigo ~ Concierto Serenata Para Arpa Y Orquesta













Germaine Tailleferre: 
Sonata per arpa




Concertino pour Harpe et Piano




Concerto pour Harpe et Orchestre





Alan Hovhaness ~ Island of the Mysterious Bells





Robert Moran ~ 10 Miles High Over Albania

Lou Harrison: Four Pieces for Harp (IV. Avalokiteshvara) 





Irving Fine - Notturno for Strings and Harp









Leo Sowerby ~ Concerto for Harp and Small Orchestra (1/2)





Einojuhani Rautavaara ~Harp Concerto





André Caplet:
Divertissement a l'espagnole




Conte Fantastique (The Masque of the Red Death)








Étude symphonique pour harpe chromatique et orchestre à cordes 





Jacqueline Fontyn - Halo (1978) pour harpe et seize instruments : Eterico


----------

